# Some good news re the metro...



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Gulfnews: 44 trains to begin running from the launch of Metro



> He said that metro track was fully ready and trains would run on full length of the 52.1km of the Red Line between Al Rashidiya Station and Jebel Ali Free Zone Station.


I'm looking forward to this, 15 stations handed over and a few more to come - yes I know all 29 will not be open but if you consider the amount of work done in just 4 years, it is impressive.

Fair play to them I say. :clap2:


----------



## Suey (Jan 11, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> Gulfnews: 44 trains to begin running from the launch of Metro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heard there is wireless connection, so no need for you to consider going back to dial up…try the trains, might be faster..lol….


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Rather than start a new thread I tought I would do a bit of recycling, has anyone been on the Metro yet? How was it, what did it cost?


----------



## ComS (Mar 23, 2009)

Felixtoo2 said:


> Rather than start a new thread I tought I would do a bit of recycling, has anyone been on the Metro yet? How was it, what did it cost?


Today is only for VIP's think at 7.30pm, tomo is for the public... IIRC anyway.. so the VIP's on here speak up !  


Quite impressive though none the less as Andy said, will not be using it myself but certainly worth a :clap2:


----------



## D-Xpat (Aug 29, 2009)

why is it impressive?

In these times of recession where Dubai exceeds -84Billion USD is debts, isnt this all wasteful expenditure?

Quite frankly, how is the Metro going to help Dubai's economy and progress? The metro lines run through areas which are populated by the filthy rich folk, gouging on silly money, do you expect these folk to give up the luxuries of their loaded SUV's and clamor up in line for a ride in 'Dubai's Metro', back and forth from work?

Quite unlikely...

Do you expect the Metro to reduce traffic in the streets especially on Sheikh Zayed Road? Not a possibility! Tragically there will be fudged and tainted statistics to prove that it actually has reduced traffic!! 

All this fanfare .... for a metro line that will not really help the actual people that would have died to use it!!!! The middle class folk are still going to have to use their cars to go back and forth from their residences to work.... cause the metro does not service their localities!

Ask yourself this.. when was the last time you (and not some other people) actually traveled by the RTA Bus, before claiming that the Metro is simply an amazing project that will change Dubai's history!!

But it will indeed change Dubai's history.... from -84 billion USD to -840 billion.

Reminds me of a fable, I heard as a kid... don't really recall it too well. It was about the Emperors new clothes.

A newspaper screams "DREAM TRAIN".... a nightmare surely!

Just my opinion!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Why don't you just f*** off?


----------



## D-Xpat (Aug 29, 2009)

Why Andy Crap?


----------



## klaus3974 (Dec 8, 2008)

D-Xpat said:


> why is it impressive?
> 
> In these times of recession where Dubai exceeds -84Billion USD is debts, isnt this all wasteful expenditure?
> 
> ...


I respect your opinion but I do not agree. The metro will help to improve things and access. At home we all plan to take it (and we have a nice car). It my case, the metro stops at my jobs door.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

DX, 

why so negative?

Perhaps you should open your eyes a little more, Dubai is still one big building site and now that the metro is in place it can provide a focus for many of the neighbourhoods still under developement. Any major city requires many diferent types of infrastructure and with one of the worlds busiest international airports acheiving double digit growth for the past 2 months despite the recession it would be short sighted not to agree that the metro may noy acheive its goals. 
Reminds me of a childhood saying I can just about remember, " Rome wasn`t built in a day ".

I live near a station so i will be able to use it and as it goes to both terminals of Dubai International and eventually Dubai World Central it will save a load on taxis or parking. Dubai stock in trade is tourism and the view from the metro will surely be more attractive than a taxi ride on SZR. 

Chill out man, you`ve been hacked off since you didn`t gey your rent sorted!!


----------



## D-Xpat (Aug 29, 2009)

the point is that for the metro to really make a difference, would be to connect the most populous areas in Dubai wherein at least 75% of Dubai's residents would at least have access to it, to even consider using it as an option. 

Consider this; The RTA Bus system has far better reach as compared to the Metro. But why does it seem to fail in areas like Dubai-Jumairah (buses have 2-3 passengers per trip at times) or Dubai - Jebel Ali? Despite being low priced (AED 2/trip) it does not have many takers in the coastal stretch covering Jebel Ali-Jumeirah-Dubai Marina leading to it becoming virtually disfunctional.

And now a billion dollar project services the same area. Besides the initial curiosity wherein residents may take thier once-in-a-lifetime tour, I do not see how this can really really help during this time of economical crisis. I assume the operational costs of the line far outweigh the returns they will generate. All of this will drive RTA to increase traffic violation fines and even the Salik. Maybe the government would even introduce Income tax, thereby making it unviable for an average expat (one who dosnt earn the silly money the Dubai used to dole out years ago)?


----------



## D-Xpat (Aug 29, 2009)

heh... you still remember the rent bit... eh? been a while, but I'm over it!


----------



## bdb (Apr 24, 2009)

how exactly can mohammad be vice-president and prime minister at the same time? also arent presidents and prime minister elected officials?

only reason i am mentioning this is because i am watchin the opening ceremony of the metro on Dubai one, and my god the amount of ass kissing is unbelievable. 

anyways i pray that many people ride the metro, this way maybe they wont add more Salik gates all over Dubai.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

D-Xpat said:


> the point is that for the metro to really make a difference, would be to connect the most populous areas in Dubai wherein at least 75% of Dubai's residents would at least have access to it, to even consider using it as an option.
> *You want to tell me where this is? Surely the fact it's in the 2 most populous areas of Dubai - Bur and Deira - go a long way towards it.
> It also links people that live outside of these areas to their place of work (probably why there's a 7000 space car park finished at rashidiya - which is a terminus, and accesible from emirates road).
> *
> ...


Answers above..

The axe you have to grind is getting bigger by the day.<snip>


----------



## D-Xpat (Aug 29, 2009)

what an unsavory little character you turned out to be Mr. Crap! Got 2 words for you! *GROW UP*


----------



## hipflask (May 2, 2009)

D-xpat, your argument about it being a recesion is flawed. The project began 4 year ago during a period of growth. What would you do, put the entire half finished project on hold 2 years in to it? 

As far as i can see, as mentioned above it does to go to well populated areas.

I am not wealthy, but i will use it.

Every major city in the world has a rail system. This is just the begining. Eventually the line will run throughout the UAE and who's to say it won't go further. Branches can be added to the line in the future linking the other parts of the city to the main line. As it has again in every major city. I've worked on the jubillee line extension in London myself. You have to start somewhere!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

hipflask said:


> D-xpat, your argument about it being a recesion is flawed. The project began 4 year ago during a period of growth. What would you do, put the entire half finished project on hold 2 years in to it?
> 
> As far as i can see, as mentioned above it does to go to well populated areas.
> 
> ...


Well said buddy, this is a growing city and does need infrastructure.

I appreciate it.


----------



## adywicaksono (Jul 19, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Gulfnews: 44 trains to begin running from the launch of Metro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agree, it's great achievement, no matter if people will use it or not as we know, this is not Hongkong or Singapore which is small place and everyone has easy access to train station easily compared to Dubai (hot, station too far to reach from apartment, and so on).


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

I rode the train last night and had a good time. Cheers to all the new people I met.


----------



## D-Xpat (Aug 29, 2009)

rode the train today. was nice! a lil slow though! Wonder if this is just temporary.....


----------



## NeilM (Sep 10, 2009)

In principle I think the metro is a very good thing. Maybe in another 4 years when there are more stations and infrastructure built around it to interconnect properly, it will actually be a good thing. 
Until then, all the residential areas in the Jumeria / Umm Sequim / Marina / Emirates Hills parts of town (ie everywhere south of defence roundabout). will continue to use their cars as it is still the only viable way to get around.


----------



## Sean2008 (Sep 9, 2008)

*Passengers stranded as Dubai Metro train breaks down at NHTS station *

Gulf News: September 10, 2009

Dubai: A Dubai Metro train that broke down after reaching Nakheel Harbour and Tower Station (NHTS) left the station around 11.55am on Thursday after more than two hours. 

Around 70 passengers trying out the Metro for leisure and work were stranded for more than two hours. 

Delay on Red Line was the constant and only announcement. The train reached the station around 9.55am and was hit by a technical problem. The issue was resolved around 11.43am and a second train arrived at the station around 11.55am and took the waiting passengers.


----------



## D-Xpat (Aug 29, 2009)

Sean2008 said:


> *....A Dubai Metro train that broke down after reaching Nakheel Harbour and Tower Station (NHTS) left the station around 11.55am on Thursday after more than two hours.
> 
> Around 70 passengers trying out the Metro for leisure and work were stranded for more than two hours.
> 
> Delay on Red Line was the constant and only announcement. The train reached the station around 9.55am and was hit by a technical problem. The issue was resolved around 11.43am and a second train arrived at the station around 11.55am and took the waiting passengers.*


*

hmm.....a 2.27% operational failure rate already?*


----------



## hipflask (May 2, 2009)

D-Xpat said:


> hmm.....a 2.27% operational failure rate already?




Get those figures up a bit and it'll be just like being back in Britain!


----------

